# Alternative zu Adobe Browser Lab



## Spelmann (5. März 2013)

Hi,
das Adobe Browserlab https://browserlab.adobe.com/de-de/index.html unterstützt offensichtlich nur noch Browser, die ohnehin selten Probleme machen. Damit ist das Tool überflüssig.

Kennt jemand eine gute Alternative, die mindestens den IE7 rendert?

Vielen Dank


----------



## mOnis (11. März 2013)

BrowserShots (http://browsershots.org/), dass nehme ich immer und das ist glaube ich was du suchst ^^


----------

